# Recycling An Un-needed Mandrel Into A Horizontal Mill Arbor



## Old Iron (Jan 10, 2011)

Great idea and a nice job, I think I'll copy it for both my horizontal mill if the weather gets any better.

Paul


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 10, 2011)

I have some stubby arbors for my Lewis Mill. I was raised on an horiz mill and love them. Just like a bridgeport but sideways . Put a vice on angle plates and you wouldn't know the difference (until you hit the overarm) I made 5 little stub arbors one day on my lathe. My little mill has a #2MT so i wacked some out pretty quick with my new made taper attachment...Bob


----------

